# USB still on after power turned off?



## Bondtana (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a...

GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3P AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard

I am a music producer, so I have a whole bunch of hardware connected by USB.  When I power off my computer, everything I have hooked up to the computer is still on.  It is wayyyyy to much light for me to handle lol.

Is there any setting I could change so that the USB things plugged into my computer will turn off when I power off the computer?


----------



## johnb35 (Sep 5, 2010)

A lot of newer motherboards are like that.  The only thing you can do is turn off the power supply.


----------



## linkin (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe that gigabyte boards have a feature that keeps USB devices on, for charging mp3 players and other devices.

There should be an option to turn it off in the BIOS.


----------



## Hsv_Man (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah i couldn't say Asus boards keep usb devices powered on at power off as i have not noticed it, although I have not tested this yet.


----------



## nwcafesurfer (Sep 11, 2010)

pickup one of these:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/e2d2/


----------



## Charr (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a Gigabyte motherboard and it leaves a few USB's running, but most of them power off. The only things that stay powered are my MP3 Player's, and my phone. The idea behind it is to keep charging your USB device batteries, but power down everything else.

I don't think your USB devices should stay fully active even after you power down.

Have you installed the drivers for the motherboard?


----------



## m3incorp (Sep 14, 2010)

nwcafesurfer said:


> pickup one of these:
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/computing/usb-gadgets/e2d2/



That's an interesting gadget. Too bad they are on backorder.


----------

